# Dark Rides



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

I have a very big interest in Dark Rides and was hoping possible some of you also have interest in them. So here we can talk about our favorite Dark Rides and post cool links! Here are a few:

http://www.dafe.org/ -Darkride and Funhouse Enthusiasts

http://www.laffinthedark.com/ - Cool articles on Dark Rides

http://www.dafe.org/articles/darkrides/screamInTheDark.html - a Dafe link to a home haunters dark ride!


----------

